# Cake camp?



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

im just wondering if anyone plans on going to the 3C's cake camp? im really considering it. Cake Camp - 2006 Las Vegas


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but from what I've heard about events like this...is that they are attended mostly by Home Bakers. learning and or improving basic skills and just adding to their skill levels.

But, I also hear that they are GREAT fun!!! and you do learn a great deal and some of the demonstrators are usually top in their field.

If you go, enjoy...have a great time and take tons of pictures!!!:smiles:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for the info. i thought i might go, cuz i've never been to vegas, and i hear collette peters and that weber chick will be there. i dont do much cake work, just more there for the experience. 
no offense taken :chef:


----------



## sweetexpress (Oct 19, 2006)

The attendance to the cake camp is a mixture of home decorators and professional, all with the the same desire to learn a skill they do not know.

Since most classes are only a couple of hours and reasonably priced, you have a chance to check out a skill or improve your ability without having to commit to a 3 day class or the expense.

These classes are very well attened and very organized with extremely talented teachers from all over the world.


----------



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

I think it would be fun! If I am not too booked for those days, I will try to go.
If you want to get together with another Pacific Northwest Pastry Chef I will be happy to get a drink or something, I'll let you know if I am able to go.
1DessertDiva


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I spoke with Bronwyn Weber from Frosted Art. 
We discussed Cake Camp and from what she had to say, it sounds like its great for the home decorator and professional. 
Very hands on.

If you can, you should go! No matter your level of expertise!


----------



## sweetexpress (Oct 19, 2006)

If any of you are at Cake Camp, come by and see me in the vendor area. i would love to meet you. I am also one of the teachers.


----------

